# Adding "good" substrate to existing tank



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

We have a tank with traditional large colored grave as a substrate. I know that it will be difficult to get live plants to grow well in the gravel, but would prefer not to breakdown the tank and start over. Does anyone have any suggestions for adding better substrate or should we pot the plants and place them in the gravel. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Honestly I'd break it down you'll be happier with the tank in the long run by doing the work sooner than latter.
Baring that I'd recommend dosing liquid ferts instead of trying to add a real substrate to the existing tank.

If it's a small low-light tank then you could use Seachem's Flourish, Excel, and probably Iron products.
If it's a big tank and/or higher light ranges then I'd go with a mix your own fert like PPS-Pro or EI.

- Brad


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I think its easier to break it down too...i made that decision when I had gravel and it was the smarter move for me. It will be a little time consuming but its worth it.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

I am very interested in this as well - so good question as far as I'm concerned. I guess the size of gravel you currently have is a factor. I have very fine gravel, and am considering adding/changing substrate.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I think that if it is was me wanting to add a new substrate for my plants i to would break the whole tank down, rather than planting the plants in pots..


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, as attorneys say "never ask a question you do not already know the answer to". If I break down the tank does that mean I need to recycle it or will the introduction of the original water, filter medium and some of the original gravel suffice.


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG i was going to say about the recycle thing... honest... but thought i would have thought of that and resolved it ...

IMO this is, i would move the current water and filter/pump to a temp tank and any plants to. ( I got this to do aswell mate ) And either move fish into same tank or as i will do move them into a nano tank for a short time ( 30mins ) 

Although some bacteria will be in the substrate and on plants etc.... if you do the above then you won't i feel need to recycle, but i would do some water tests before moving fish back into tank and then continue the test for a couple of weeks... At least with high nitrates etc you can do water changes to keep the levels down...

I have only been doing fish keeping since Ocotber 07 but this is the way i would do things.

Of course someone with more experience might disagree with me


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It will work best if you tear down the existing tank, keep some of the old substrate, keep any filter mulm you have, then add the mulm and old substrate as the first layer of new substrate. Add a very thin scattering of ground peat, and on top of that add the new substrate. 

Add just enough water to cover the substrate. Plant your plants and make sure you have a lot of them, with fast growing stem plants being a large part of that. Then fill the tank with water, add Prime or other dechlorinator, and the initial dose of a good fertilizing routine. Then add the fish, after acclimating them to the new tank water.

All inhabitants of the tank should do very well. No cycling needed, since you have plants to take care of any ammonia that shows up, and you have a starter culture of bacteria - the mulm and old substrate.

I have done this a few times, never with any problems.


----------



## Koi-fantast (Feb 2, 2008)

If the tank is already up and running with fishload, plants, etc. without any issues. I would first consider minor improvements for plants. You stated in an other topic that you'd use much light per gallon. If so, I think you will have green water. Another option would be to get co2.

If you go for a new setup, use bathtub for water, fish, filter. Maybe some gravel too, but that will probably mess up the water so be carefull. Rest of the gravel are to be kept in beckets with water so you can strain the gravel in the water in the new setup. That way you'll transfer usefull bakterias etc. to the new setup. Let it settle for a while, and introduce fish slowly with regards too amonia. Best choice is to use lots of plants that grow fast and clean the water too.

*Regards Matti


----------

